# Dirt 3 dlc



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been Looking for the 2 available DLC for Dirt3 but cannot find it. I've looked in the Playstation store and throught Dirt3 but there is nothing there. The two DLC I think are available are the Colin Mcrae charity pack and the power and the glory pack. Am I doing anything wrong and can anyone help??


----------



## DevilsAdvocate1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can see them on my PS3 dude. PS3 Add-Ons > Dirt3. Loads in there!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

cheers bud will try it later!


----------

